# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Ασθένεια σε ζεμπράκια;

## geopan

Καλησπερα σε ολους.Μετα απο αρκετους μηνες πειραματισμων αποφασισα να απευθυνθω σε κτηνιατρο τουλαχιστον να μαθω τι ειναι αυτο που με ταλαιπωρει.Βαζω φωτογραφιες απο 6 ζεμπρακια τυχαια διαλεγμενα.Θα ηθελα να ακουσω τις παρατηρησεις σας απο τους πιο εμπειρους στο χωρο.[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω στα αλλα , εδω ομως υπαρχει <<  υποψια >> , οχι σιγουρο (γιατι μπορει ο φωτισμος να μπερδευει ) megabacteria ,  αφου σαν να φαινεται διογκωση του στομαχιου

Στα περισσοτερα υπαρχει και εμφανες το συκωτι , οχι ομως πολυ ερεθισμενο 

Η εικονα δειχνει το σημειο διογκωσης στο στομαχι



ο γιατρος τι υποστηριζει; τι συμπτωματα εχουν τα πουλια;

----------


## geopan

Μερικά έχουν ερεθισμενο και το έντερο. Από κότσιλια δύσκολο γιατί έχουν υπόστρωμα πελλετ .Έχω παρατηρήσει και διάρροια κίτρινη. Ο γιατρός βρήκε το συκώτι πρησμενο και του άφησα κόπρανα  για παράσιτολογική στην οποία δεν βρήκε τίποτα.

----------


## jk21

σε καμμια εικονα δεν υπαρχει , ουτε ανεπαισθητα ερεθισμενο εντερο .Ειναι ολα οκ 

περι διαρροιας κιτρινης , καλα ειναι να βλεπαμε φωτο .Διαρροια σημαινει στερεο και υγρο τμημα κουτσουλιας ενωμενα και οχι διακριτα σε ακανονιστου σχηματος μαζα 


το χρωμα της κουτσουλιας επηρεαζεται και απο τη διατροφη . Συχνα μηλο , μπανανα , κιτρινες μπισκοτοτροφες ( ετοιμες αυγοτροφες και οι λεγομενες βιταμινες που σχεδον ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα ) , μπισκοτακια στο μιγμα σπορων , καταναλωση αυγου ως τροφη κατα κυριο λογο , μπορουν να χρωματισουν κιτρινωπη την κουτσουλια

----------


## geopan

Ο κτηνιατρος ειπε για επαναληψη παρασιτολογικης και ελεγχο για χλαμυδια.παρακατω ειναι νεες φωτο απο αλλα ζεμπρακια [IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG][/IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## geopan

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

για τι ειδους παρασιτα ; τι ειχες δωσει ξανα και μιλας για επαναληψη ;

αυτα τα δυο τουλαχιστον (αν οχι και καποια ακομα ) εχουν σιγουρα θεμα με εντερα











Σε παρακαλω μην σβησεις και αυτες τις φωτο (το εκανες σε αυτες του πρωτου ποστ εκει που τις ειχες ανεβασει ) γιατι δεν εχει νοημα το θεμα μετα απο μια εβδομαδα ... τα θεματα υπαρχουν και για αυτους που θα τα δουνε στο μελλον και θα βοηθηθουν )

----------


## geopan

Για επανάληψη παράσιτο λογικής εξέτασης γιατί η πρώτη μπορεί να μην έδειξε.Αυτά μου είπε.Επέμεινε να κάνουμε και για χλαμυδια.όσο για τις φώτο τις έβαλα σε άλμπουμ στο φωτομπακετ για να μην τις μπερδεύω . Θα τις ξανανεβασω.

----------


## jk21

Eμενα παντως αυτα που σου εβαλα , μου δειχνουν εικονα κοκκιδιωσης , ειδικα αν ειναι ακομα σχετικα κινητικα και τρωνε κανονικα εως και αυξημενα . ΕSB3  ή baycox εχεις δωσει ποτε απο τοτε που ειχες προβληματα;  Αν ο γιατρος εξετασει την κουτσουλια τους , ισως δει ωοκυστες τους στο μικροσκοπιο

----------


## geopan

Του άφησα κουτσουλιές για εξέταση κοκκιδια κτλ.και δεν βρήκε τίποτα και μου είπε για επανεξέταση.esb δεν έχω δώσει. Bacox είχα δώσει 5 μέρες ,2 διακοπή με βιταμίνες και προβιοτικα, και μετά άλλες 3 baycox

----------


## jk21

Πριν ποσο καιρο ειχες δωσει baycox , σε τι δοσολογια  και το φαρμακο ηταν καινουργιο ή ανοιγμενο;  ποτε πηγες το δειγμα για εξεταση και βγηκε αρνητικο; 


τα πουλακια και κυριως αυτα που σου εδειξα , τι εικονα εχουν ; δειχνουν φουσκωμενα νωχελικα; τρωνε λιγοτερο ή περισσοτερο; Ποτε ξεκινησε το προβλημα;  τι αλλα φαρμακα εχεις δωσει;

----------


## geopan

Το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε τον Αύγουστο με Σεπτέμβρη που είχα 3 θανάτους με σταδιακό αδυνάτισμα των πουλιών ανορεξία και λερωμένα αμαρες. Από Σεπτέμβρη και μετά χρησιμοποιησα ριγανελαια βιταμίνες αλόη τσαγια βοτάνων σε πρώτη φάση. Οι θάνατοι εξαφανίστηκαν αλλά τα πουλιά σε στάσιμη κατάσταση με μεμονωμένα τα συμπτώματα. Προχώρησα σε θεραπεία της chevita για σαλμονέλα με χλωραμφενικολη και προβιοτικα και βιταμίνες. Πάλι περιόρισα τα συμπτώματα χωρίς να τα εξαφανίσω και τον Δεκέμβρη έβαλα baycox καινούριο στην θεραπεία παραπάνω. Αναλογία 3 μλ στο λίτρο. Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα πήγα στον κτηνίατρο με ειδικότητα στα εξωτικά στο Περιστέρι και μου είπε τα παραπάνω. Από αρχές Γενάρη χρησιμοποιώ μικοσυλ της *** με αγκάθι Μαρίας σε σκόνη για τα συκώτια αλλα δεν βλέπω ανταπόκριση. Όσο για τα κοκκιδια πιστεύω ότι δεν τα έπιασε το baycox και αμφιβάλλω αν θα τα πιάσει το esb. Σκέφτομαι πριν δώσω κοκκιδιοστατικα να προχωρήσω σε μείωση της οξύτητας του νερού με κίτρικο οξύ γιατί με μυλοξιδο δεν πίνουν νερό.

----------


## geopan

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι σε ερώτηση μου στον γιατρό όταν εξέταση τις κουτσουλιές θα μπορέσει να μου για το είδος των κοκκιδιων, βασικά αν θα μπορέσει να μου πει για ατοξοπλασμα αλλά μου είπε αυτό μόνο με νεκροψία .και επειδή δεν θυσιάζει πτηνό θα περιμένουμε να πεθάνει κάποιο και μετά. Κοινώς δεν καλυφτηκα από τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## jk21

χωρις να μπορω να σου αποκλεισω τα κοκκιδια ( με προβληματιζει οτι το baycox δεν εκανε κατι ... ποσες μερες εδωσες :winky:  αφου στα δυο με το εντερο ,ειναι μια πιθανη περιπτωση αλλα αφου κανεις ετσι κι αλλιως εξετασεις ας μην βιαστεις για esb3 , θα σου ελεγα να διαβασεις αυτο το θεμα 

*Προβιοτικά - Πρεβιοτικά*στο ποστ 33 και να ξεκινησεις σε ολα ultra levure που δεν εχεις θεμα αν παραλληλα κανεις καποιες εξετασεις  . Για οξινιση του νερου τους , αν θες κανε μονο σε εκεινο που σου ειχα πει για υποψια megabacteria .Στα αλλα μην κανεις κατι

----------


## geopan

Υπάρχει περίπτωση μύκητιασης γιατί είδα σήμερα σε φωλιά που είχα αφαιρέσει πριν από 6 μέρες μουχλα στις κουτσουλιές που ήταν μέσα.

----------


## jk21

Ασπεργιλλος ή αλλος οχι τοσο γνωστος μυκητας .Οχι candida .... ναι κατι τετοιο συμβαινει 

θα σου ελεγα να δωσεις fungustatine   απο φαρμακειο  . 


Εκανες καποια αλλαγη στη διατροφη του και μετα εμφανιστηκε το προβλημα; τα εντερικα ειναι αναμενομενα οταν στον οργανισμο τους εισερχονται μυκοτοξινες .....

ο χωρος που εκτρεφεις ειναι κλειστος ; αεριζεται καλα; πως παει απο υγρασια;

----------


## geopan

Ξεκίνησα να χρησιμοποιώ καθαριστή σπόρων πάρα τις αντιρρήσεις φίλου εκτροφεα για εξάπλωση ασθενιών λόγω του καθαριστή.και έβαζα και αυγά βραστά που λόγω δουλειάς έμεναν μια μέρα. Το πρόβλημα πρεπει να ξεκινησε καλοκαίρι,να επεκτάθηκε και εγώ να το πήρα χαμπάρι αργότερα.ο χώρος αέριζεται και υγρασία έχει μόνο όταν βρέχει λόγω ότι είναι δίπλα στο βουνό. Είναι γύρω στα 30 ζευγάρια πως να προχωρήσω?

----------


## jk21

Αλλαξες μιγμα σπορων  ή ετοιμη αυγοτροφη εκτος του αυγου; 

Για πιθανοτητα ασπεργιλλωσης τα ενδικνυομενα ειναι κυριως η ιτρακοναζολη στην ελλαδα (αμφοτερικινη δεν υπαρχει ) ομως δεν εχω εμπειρια χρηση της και τα αντιμυκωτικα θελουν προσοχη . Σε παρομοια κατασταση με τη δικια σου (δεν ξερω αν ηταν αλλος μυκητας ή ασπεργιλλος ) η φλουκοναζολη (fungustatine) ειχε αποτελεσμα 

Αν θες να κανεις χρηση σε ολα (αν βλεπεις σε αρκετα κλουβια μαλλον πρεπει να γινει σε ολα ) παρε το σκευασμα των 7 καψουλων των 100 mg .Αν θα κανεις σε μερικα πουλακια μεχρι 4 ή 5 το πολυ,  παρε την μια καψουλα των 150 mg  .Σε συμφερει η πρωτη περιπτωση , γιατι αν δειξει οτι κανει δουλεια , σημαινει οτι ειχες θεμα και μετα απο ενα μηνα (μονο  τοτε ) θα σου πω για επαναληπτικη

----------

